# not sure what my new fish is called



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

any ay I aw the coolest little fish today at the lfs and felt that I had to have it.

I didn't purchase it though I wasn't sure if it was compatable with my percs in my clown tank here is a ic at the bottom so you can dedicide if theyl co-exsist.

I ws also thinking of getting one of those star fish loking things, that have been bred in captivity before. Not sure whatthey re called but they kind of look like a fresh water baby discus or something like that. and they are usually a silverish color with black eyes, and the males carry the offspring in there mouth.

would those blue tangs, the discusand the percs be a awesome community tank, or a disasteres battle ground?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that is a hippo tang and it get way to big for either of your tanks .


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

there r search engines for these kinda questions.. but i supposed it is easier asking us..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> there r search engines for these kinda questions.. but i supposed it is easier asking us..


hey jiggy if you pm me and tell me what kind of ?s I can ask that would be helpful, and that way we could both be happy









thanks rbp, sorry for bothering ou guys with my dumb ?s again.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Paracanthurus hepatus-blue tang...aka dory from finding nemo.

they go perfect with with clowns...just remember to keep good water levels and to feed well(vegetable matter) .tangs are susceptible to lateral lines disease.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thanks pack, I won't even ask the dumb ? if thy can be breed or not.

ill just stick to trying to breed my clowns, and ill wait to get one until my 40 gallon tank matures a little bit.

glad to hear I can get one though, I figured I could I just wanted to make sure


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion said:


> thanks pack, I won't even ask the dumb ? if thy can be breed or not.
> 
> ill just stick to trying to breed my clowns, and ill wait to get one until my 40 gallon tank matures a little bit.
> 
> glad to hear I can get one though, I figured I could I just wanted to make sure


hasn't be breed in home aquarium..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i always thought they were awesome fish, just never had a tank large enough!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice fish, they are very susceptible to ick. Like stated make sure you keep very good water conditions.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Nice fish, they are very susceptible to ick. Like stated make sure you keep very good water conditions.


I don't plan on getting the blue tang or a bangii, cause the tank needs a lot of swimming space and I hear the bangii carry a lot of internal parasites.

so I won't get either I think I'm just gonna stick with what I got for a long long time


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yehstick with what u have til u learn more sh*t.. from ur other posts, seems to me that u r having no luck with ur corals since u thought its ok to buy them cuz u were getting a good deal at the store..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> yehstick with what u have til u learn more sh*t.. from ur other posts, seems to me that u r having no luck with ur corals since u thought its ok to buy them cuz u were getting a good deal at the store..


ok ok, you got me, but I mean really I think its cause my tank gets so hot in the day time.

I didn't start having probs til the tank hit about 90 degrees.

all my other corals are fine though the star polyps, the zoos, the xenias, and both types of of mushrooms I have, plus I also have a hawaiian feather dusters, and like 7or 8 reg ones, and they are all great.

I think the colt as just not adapted enough to take the heat.

but ii know you guys thin idont take your advice, and maybe before I didn't, bt I think I did for the most part.

but if you dont believe aythin else I say believe this.

I aint getting sh*t else for about 6 months, but I'm steal gonna come on here and holla at all yaw!

Keep it pimping!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

keep on top of water quality... theyre very susseptable to ich.. sorry i cant spell... drinks...yeah...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

i try to keep up on my water changes, but it didnt seem to matter to my colt.

the first time i did a water change my colt loved it, but the second time it could have cared less


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

BLUE TANG. DORIE. HIPPO TANG! LOL

ICEMAN!


----------

